# Settings, digitizing, needles for embroidery on Underarmor?



## gaxx (Jan 15, 2008)

More and more clients are requesting embroidered Underarmor garments. I would like to say yes, however the high price of each item and the risk of a customer supplied good going bad it hardly seems worth it. IF anyone has the overall settings for doing so (including, backing, needles, thread, digitzing recommendations for pull comp, density, etc.,) OR if anyone knows of a place that does embroider underarmor and does a satisfactory job, I would be most appreciative.


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

gaxx said:


> More and more clients are requesting embroidered Underarmor garments. I would like to say yes, however the high price of each item and the risk of a customer supplied good going bad it hardly seems worth it. IF anyone has the overall settings for doing so (including, backing, needles, thread, digitzing recommendations for pull comp, density, etc.,) OR if anyone knows of a place that does embroider underarmor and does a satisfactory job, I would be most appreciative.


We have embroidered the UA logo for a UA sponsored college team and it not that bad to do. Using BP needles, with 2.1 oz backing and a layer of fiber mesh and no problems.


----------

